# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory  always kicked out

## nacho32

ok I got this to install and every time I try to play and join a server I get kick by punk busters says game integrity  or requires cd key or some dumb thing. Do I have to look for servers that only say linux ? Should punk buster be disabled ?
should I find something better to do with my time then try to get this to work?

thanks

----------


## curvedinfinity

I have the feeling you aren't up to date. I seem to remember being kicked out of servers when I forgot to get the 2.60 patch.

----------


## Zyphrexi

i had the same prob and actually patched it to 2.60b or whatever

----------


## MaxIBoy

Punkbuster is an anti-cheating feature. Most servers require it for you to be allowed to join. 


First, you can set a filter in the server browser to never show servers which require punkbuster. This is guaranteed to put you up against aimbots and wallhackers. 

A better option is to go to evenbalance.com and download the punkbuster updater script. Just run the script with sudo, choose wolfenstein ET, and let it update you. After that you should have no problems.

----------


## nacho32

I still cant get it to work
how do I uninstall it. When I spend more time trying to get it to work then playing it it's not worth the hassle. sorry guys

----------


## Zyphrexi

If I ever finish downloading all the junk the servers require, i'll let you know here if I can get in the game.

EDIT: that bit fixed it. Thanks MaxIboy

----------


## frodon

In all cases if you need to update PunkBuster manually use PBSetup :
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

It's just as simple as double click.

----------


## zietbukuel

> In all cases if you need to update PunkBuster manually use PBSetup :
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> 
> It's just as simple as double click.


Thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------


## betterhands

i've played for quite a while.  now, this is happening to me all the time.  i try to update punkbuster, but when that doesn't work, i've completely reinstalled (three times).  after each reinstall, i'm able to play a few times, then consistently kicked for AUTH GUID UNKN.

what the heck do i have to do to stop this from happening?

----------


## Bölvaður

I think pb handle guids, but Im not sure.
I know that each install should have it's own unique guid, that is the reason why it works for few rounds.

If there is nothing strange about your files then I dont know  :Sad:  Try the pb manual installer as suggested above (last year)

----------


## Gregz

You can all those answers here. http://enemy-territory.4players.de/news.php

I have played that game for years and still enjoy it lol

----------

